# Free pattern for Crocheted Triangular Shawl



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

No longer the little girl I was when we were married I tease my hubby about being the best investment he ever made that grew. Now that I am a full figured girl I have been searching for an easy, generous sized shawl with lots of arm coverage which I had not been able to located in a triangle shaped crochet shawl. This is a simple pattern I worked out and would like to share. Made with 16 oz. of any WW soft yarn and a U.S. size I-9 Susan Bates hook It is easy to make and to wear. I have posted the free pattern on my blog:

http://idealdelusions.blogspot.com/2013/07/so-simple-box-stitch-shawl.html


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

That is just beautiful, would love to make it, thank you so very much for such a lovely pattern.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Doris, that's lovely. I especially like the border.

Unfortunately, when I clicked on your link above, it didn't take me to the pattern. I just got a blue screen with a banner running across it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you so much for the pattern I love it


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my goodness Thank you very much- I myself am a full figured girl and its hard to find patterns for me that I can crochet .. thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## Beverly Jean (Jul 10, 2011)

I have looked at many patterns for shawls and have asked "who would wear one and where would it be worn?" I could not imagine taking the time or energy to make one---then I saw this pattern. I know where I 'd wear this shawl! I am going to make one to wrap myself in when I go to my grandson's football games! Won't that be a great wrap during a cold fall football game? It is in worsted weight and the pattern is not real lacy. Another big bonus for me is the fact that it is crocheted. I can do crochet so much faster than knit so I may have one ready for this Fall's games. Thanks a bunch for sharing.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Beverly Jean said:


> I have looked at many patterns for shawls and have asked "who would wear one and where would it be worn?" I could not imagine taking the time or energy to make one---then I saw this pattern. I know where I 'd wear this shawl! I am going to make one to wrap myself in when I go to my grandson's football games! Won't that be a great wrap during a cold fall football game? It is in worsted weight and the pattern is not real lacy. Another big bonus for me is the fact that it is crocheted. I can do crochet so much faster than knit so I may have one ready for this Fall's games. Thanks a bunch for sharing.


I like it in the movies, it is large enough to use as a mini afghan rather than struggle or stand up to get into a sweater


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

DorisAnn, I don't crochet, but this is a beautiful shawl. I admire your creativity.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is stunning!!! Thank you so very much for the gorgeous pattern!!!!!!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

a lot of work. beautifull.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

sitara said:


> a lot of work. beautifull.


Thank you. But not so much work as it looks. Pattern is simple and moves along rather fast.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Not only a free pattern, but a tutorial as well... Thanks so much! It's lovely.

I corrected your link so that it now goes straight to the pattern.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Not only a free pattern, but a tutorial as well... Thanks so much! It's lovely.
> 
> I corrected your link so that it now goes straight to the pattern.


Thank you. I do better with a crochet hook than a computer. I hope you found something you like


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is beautiful!!! Thank you for posting.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

That's beautiful, Doris - I particularly love the gorgeous edging. I have already saved links to some of your other work and I will be adding this one as well. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Its beautiful! Thank you for this, and I love the name of your blogspot!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

I still cannot get the pattern to come up - just the blue screen and thing that scrolls across the top. Any ideas of where else I can 'click' to get it?
thanks
Jeanne


----------



## C.A. (May 14, 2013)

Oh, thank you. I relate. My DH used to be afraid I'd break. Now, I'm Reubenesque, in his words. Your pattern is lovely. I've already printed it off. I wear shawls often and have made many over the years. They are so versatile.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

ljsb3 said:


> I still cannot get the pattern to come up - just the blue screen and thing that scrolls across the top. Any ideas of where else I can 'click' to get it?
> thanks
> Jeanne


I have been told by some persons my links do not work for them. I do not know why this happens. I sent you a Private Message with my email address and some suggestions on how to Google my website. If you cannot open my website, email me and I will send you a PDF file of the patterns you would like to have


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

That is a great pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Doris Ann,

This is exactly what I needed for a friend who has "grown" over the years. The simple triangular shawls I've made just don't quite make it for her. I need a pattern because, unlike so many gifted folks on KP, I'd be lost trying to adjust one myself. You've done this for me and now my dear friend, in her 80's, will have a cozy shawl to enjoy when the winter winds blow. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

morningstar said:


> Doris Ann,
> 
> This is exactly what I needed for a friend who has "grown" over the years. The simple triangular shawls I've made just don't quite make it for her. I need a pattern because, unlike so many gifted folks on KP, I'd be lost trying to adjust one myself. You've done this for me and now my dear friend, in her 80's, will have a cozy shawl to enjoy when the winter winds blow. Thank you! :thumbup:


Thank you. You all make my heart smile.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is lovely! Thank you!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for my next shawl pattern! It is beautiful!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful. Thank you so much for the pattern. You are so kind to share...PS, I am a fluffy girl too..


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Wonderful. Thank you so much for the pattern. You are so kind to share...PS, I am a fluffy girl too..


Ditto! On the thanks & the fluffy part!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! I have got to learn how to crochet!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Beautiful! I have got to learn how to crochet!


3 stitches, single Crochet, chain stitch and double crochet. Not a bad pattern to start with. Perhaps a little large for the first one but determination is a factor.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wonderful pattern!!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Just lovely. I'll add that to my WIP today.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

DorisAnn said:


> No longer the little girl I was when we were married I tease my hubby about being the best investment he ever made that grew. Now that I am a full figured girl I have been searching for an easy, generous sized shawl with lots of arm coverage which I had not been able to located in a triangle shaped crochet shawl. This is a simple pattern I worked out and would like to share. Made with 16 oz. of any WW soft yarn and a U.S. size I-9 Susan Bates hook It is easy to make and to wear. I have posted the free pattern on my blog:
> 
> http://idealdelusions.blogspot.com/2013/07/so-simple-box-stitch-shawl.html


It's beautiful and I love your life outlook! I would say all that to my husband, too.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! Just what was floating around in my wildest dreams! I'm an old knitter, but a relatively new crocheter. I love crocheting but have a problem finding patterns that suit my tastes. This one is right on!


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you Doris! You posted just at the right time! I just completed a project , was looking at some beautiful wool in my stash wondering what to do with it,,, Voila! thank you! Cant wait to start! Had to thank you first!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Very pretty! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Doris! Thanks for the pattern, it was easy quick and fun, I put a simple edging on it and had a bit of fun with the colors. Thanks! Trish


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kyba said:


> Hi Doris! Thanks for the pattern, it was easy quick and fun, I put a simple edging on it and had a bit of fun with the colors. Thanks! Trish


Oh my goodness. I love it, and you did it so fast. I seldom see the items that are made from my patterns.
I just finished one in brown with black and I put fringe as a border. I need to block the fringe before I post a photo. This is just amazing. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

It is a delightful, fun pattern! I love the way it worked with the heavy wool, i am about to start another one with the same wool but in blues. i really like the pattern, thanks again, would love to see the brown and black! Will watch for it! Thanks agin, trish


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kyba said:


> It is a delightful, fun pattern! I love the way it worked with the heavy wool, i am about to start another one with the same wool but in blues. i really like the pattern, thanks again, would love to see the brown and black! Will watch for it! Thanks agin, trish


I forgot to say I love they way you put the border across the top edge of the shawl. I am thinking that was something I should try too.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have finished the Shawl in Brown and Black with Fringe and would now like to post the photo I promised. Pattern detail has been updated on the original pattern.


----------

